# Best Printer for Labels



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello! I had bought a Samsung printer to help print product labels. I print on mostly polyester waterproof labels. The labels keep getting stuck as they exit and now it's totally stuck. I don't think the printer can handle them.

Any recommendations on a better printer that will handle these kinds of labels and print good quality?

Thanks!:smile:


----------



## KristaY (Oct 14, 2015)

I print weatherproof labels also and my Xerox laser printer has no problem with them. It being a laser as opposed to ink jet is the key for me. My sister found it on Craig's List for about $60 a year ago and it's works like a champ!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2015)

I print weatherproof labels on my Dell Laser Printer with no problems with feeding.  Tough I have all kinds of trouble getting them lined up.  So only use the 2x4 on that one.  I use my inkjet for everything else.


----------



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kristay,

Would you mind telling me the model number of your Xerox?

Thank you!


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Oct 14, 2015)

*Which Printer?*

My husband is a Nerd (not here at the moment) He would tell you to go to Staples.  Take their advice and go home to try your new purchase. The best part about Staples is: you can try something and take it back ( I think it's within 30 days) if it doesn't work out for you! (That's the policy here!). But I would speak to a Manager before paying, just to be sure.  It might also be a good idea to take your label sheet/Pdf on a USB with you, so they know exactly what you need.

Hope this helps,


----------



## KristaY (Oct 14, 2015)

jtbailey1030 said:


> Kristay,
> 
> Would you mind telling me the model number of your Xerox?
> 
> Thank you!



No problem! It's a Phaser 6130. I buy the replacement cartridges on Ebay for a TON cheaper than elsewhere and haven't had any problems with them. Also, the cartridges last a really long time. I've only replaced the black and one color once in the past year. So far it's $60 well spent!


----------



## songwind (Oct 14, 2015)

I ended up getting an HP Laser Jet Pro 200. The water proof labels for inkjet just weren't water proof enough.


----------

